# Help with checking engine trouble codes



## BassSlinger (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum. I own a 2000 Maxima GLE and have had my "service engine soon" warning light on for the past couple months. Can anyone show me how to check the codes and a link that shows the interpretation of those codes? Thanks for helping a newbie :thumbup:


----------



## BassSlinger (Mar 23, 2004)

Please?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Do you have an Autozone nearby? They should be able to pull the codes for you, at no charge.


----------



## BassSlinger (Mar 23, 2004)

I shall do that. Thank you sir.


----------

